# Southern Ontario Herf – Part 2



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Well I do believe it's time for another Southern Ontario Herf!! We'll have it at my place this time. I'm thinking Saturday, June 16 or the 23&#8230; I'm kind of leaning towards the 16 but it's still negotiable. I need to know who can make it so I know how much food to get for the barbeque. Everyone is welcome, let me know if you can make it and I'll PM you the directions. :tu
:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Hummm, keep me posted, not sure as the wife has a shower on the 16th to go to.....23rd she works till 1:15.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

gotta be the 16th for me nick...i am already booked to do a party on the 23rd
keep us posted


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

I'm there Nick...thanks for the heads up! My brother-in-law may also attend if OK...gotta check with him. Either date works right now.
I just noticed that I missed the first S.O. herf in May....damn, gotta check this forum more often. :c
Will it be a marathon or an evening thing?


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Looks like a go for me. The next day is fathers day. Pencil me in for now. I'll confirm soon.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



Stonato~ said:


> I'm there Nick...thanks for the heads up! My brother-in-law may also attend if OK...gotta check with him. Either date works right now.
> I just noticed that I missed the first S.O. herf in May....damn, gotta check this forum more often. :c
> Will it be a marathon or an evening thing?


Your brother-in-law is more then welcome to come, mine might even show up. I was thinking any time after noon and stay as long as you like...or as long as my wife can put up with us!!!:r



hockeydad said:


> Looks like a go for me. The next day is fathers day. Pencil me in for now. I'll confirm soon.


I completely forgot that the 17th was fathers day!! But that's on Sunday and what better reason could we have to herf on Saturday!! :tu:ss


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

I should be available for the 16th, but I have my daughter's birthday party on the 23rd.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

The Southern Ontario Herf II is going to be on the 16th, any time after noon!! Let me know who is coming so I can have enough food. :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Can't make it Guys, sorry


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



Old Sailor said:


> Can't make it Guys, sorry


That's not good Dave!!! I wanted you to meet everyone!!! We will herf sooner or later...hopefully sooner then later!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Ya know what, an idea just pop into this old brain....I'll let ya know later tonite:tu why didn't I think of this earlier


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



Old Sailor said:


> Ya know what, an idea just pop into this old brain....I'll let ya know later tonite:tu why didn't I think of this earlier


ummmm u didnt think of it because u are O_D????

(i didnt say it so no bombing or if u want to bomb me u will have to do it in person:r)


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



shaggy said:


> ummmm u didnt think of it because u are O_D????
> 
> (i didnt say it so no bombing or if u want to bomb me u will have to do it in person:r)


now he's callin me ODD:r:rWELL...I've been called worse


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

WOOOHOOO, I'll be there:ss:tu


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

I'll be there with my brother in law. Not sure on the time yet but we'll be there. What do you need for food and booze?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

yea nick...what are we suppose to bring???

remeber to give me something not very messy to bring cause i am gonna spill it all over your yard :r


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Hope you guys have a good time. Take some pics and post them here.

All this HERF talk makes me thing it is just about time to have one here in Alberta!


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Im bringing devilled eggs


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

I'm bringing a bottle of Baileys and some wine....maybe the wife also...she might not be going to baby shower???


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Confirmed
Old Sailor & Gail


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

I'm in Nick.

I'll bring

cigars.

J/K


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

did i forget to mention pam was coming?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



shaggy said:


> did i forget to mention pam was coming?


:rYoung timers disease setting in Mike?:r:tg


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

i am noticing nick is obviously absent from his own thread :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



shaggy said:


> i am noticing nick is obviously absent from his own thread :r


you didn't let him drive somewhere, did ya:r:r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Thank for the heads up Old Salty, I mean Sailor!

The wife and I may be able to make it for an hour or so. Next Saturday right? Can someone PM me the address and any other details?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Nick should be on later with some details....that would be cool if ya can show up:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

ok i got nicks addy so if doesnt post soon i will post his addy here in the thread and we can all show up whenever we want
:r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

WOW looks like we are going to have a great herf!! Sorry for not posting sooner but I have been working nights and was too busy.

The herf will be on the 16th you can come any time after 2pm. There will be burgers, sausages and beer. Feel free to bring anything else you might like. I'll send everyone directions when I get a chance.

This is my list of who's coming so far: Old Sailor and Gail, Shaggy and Pam, Stonato & his brother in law, HockeyDad, Habsrule, and RHNewfie and his wife (maybe).

One more thing&#8230;pray it doesn't rain!! We'll be awfully cramped in my garage if it does!! :tu
:ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Confirmed today!! RHNewfie & Mrs RHNewfie will be there!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

:ss:tu:tu


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



DragonMan said:


> WOW looks like we are going to have a great herf!! Sorry for not posting sooner but I have been working nights and was too busy.
> 
> The herf will be on the 16th you can come any time after 2pm. There will be burgers, sausages and beer. Feel free to bring anything else you might like. I'll send everyone directions when I get a chance.
> 
> ...


Sounds great Nick!!! We're looking forward to it. 
...and I will pray for sunshine. Hopefully I haven't used up all my prayers for no rain tomorrow, golfing with some buds at Royal Ontario and so far it's 0% POP!!! Off to pick a few golf gars. p


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Hope ya got lots of ice for the drinks:ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



Old Sailor said:


> Hope ya got lots of ice for the drinks:ss


We are Canadian Dave, have you forgotten?? We live in igloos and its winter all year long!! I do believe I will have enough ice if not we can chip it off my igloo!!! :r 
:ss


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Got room for one more? I figure I figure I should swing by and inject some young blood into this gathering of the fogies :tg


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

oh oh...i hope dave dont see this or it will get ugly :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



shaggy said:


> oh oh...i hope dave dont see this or it will get ugly :r


:fu:fu


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



MrGudgeon said:


> Got room for one more? I figure I figure I should swing by and inject some young blood into this gathering of the fogies :tg


The more the merrier!! I'll PM you with the address&#8230;.and don't worry about getting bored I have a swing set and slide you can play on!!! :r
:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

:r:r:r


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

HAHA, I suppose I deserved that one.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

i dont think corey knows what he is in for......:r

o


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

This is shaping up to be a great time! Do we have a complete guest list yet?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Picked up something nice for everyone yesterday at smoker's in the D....:ss


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Youre going to have to stroke me off the list of attendees. 
My mom called today and made plans for a father's day get together for Saturday afternoon. My brother and his family are coming to town from Toronto that day and I would really hate to miss it. I hope everyone has a great time there and I know I will be smoking something nice on the weekend as well.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

I'll smoke yours for ya:r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

This is the list of guests coming as of today:

Old Sailor and Gail (maybe his brother and his wife), Shaggy and Pam, Stonato & his brother in law, HockeyDad, RHNewfie and his wife, and MrGudgeon.

The weather forecast for Saturday is mainly sunny with a high of 27*C!! This should be a great herf !!! :tu:tu

:ss


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Oh boy Oh boy am I excited. My very first Herf!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

This may sound wierd but I am really excited to meet everyone AND I have never smoked a cigar with anyone before!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

so do we get to bring whatever we want?

another chaos affair??? :r

i think i will bring some nice flapjacks:r


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



RHNewfie said:


> This may sound wierd but I am really excited to meet everyone AND I have never smoked a cigar with anyone before!


You'll have a great time at the herf. Smoking with others is the best way to enjoy a cigar! I herfed last time with Nick, Mike and Jon and we had a great time just shooting the shit and having some good cigars.


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



Old Sailor said:


> I'll smoke yours for ya:r


I will be enjoying them vicariously :ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



Habsrule29 said:


> I will be enjoying them vicariously


I will be enjoying them directly!!

Please don't scare my wife :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



RHNewfie said:


> I will be enjoying them directly!!
> 
> Please don't scare my wife :ss


hey now....what kind of party is this????? :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



RHNewfie said:


> I will be enjoying them directly!!
> 
> Please don't scare my wife :ss


OK, I promise I won't take my teeth out then:r:r


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



Old Sailor said:


> OK, I promise I won't take my teeth out then:r:r


:r

Just make sure you leave the hearing aids in and turned up though.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



Headcrash said:


> :r
> 
> Just make sure you leave the hearing aids in and turned up though.


:fu:r:r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

oh man.....dave is gonna have to rent a truck to bring everything to teach u whipersnapers a lesson:r


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Hope you all have a blast. Wish I could be there, but I'll be in the dentist's chair about the time your folks are lighting up.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



GWN said:


> Hope you all have a blast. Wish I could be there, but I'll be in the dentist's chair about the time your folks are lighting up.


oh, come on... save the dentist for work hours! 
They're nothing but trouble anyway. Do you know that a couple weeks ago during a dentist visit she actually tried to convince me to stop smoking cigars?!! God forbid my teeth get a little yellow...., I stopped her mid sentence and said I would never do it, it's my only vice.

Well, and good rum...

...and single malts,

...maybe golf....

...and wild women (ok I made that one up)


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Unfortunately I can't make the herf on Saturday. I do however I have a few (a very few, so don't get too excited!) cigars that will make the herf. I'm thinking a little contest for the herf participants is in order. The winner will receive the cigars @ the herf from my agent. :tu

Here is the link to the contest:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=88407


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



shaggy said:


> so do we get to bring whatever we want?
> 
> another chaos affair??? :r
> 
> i think i will bring some nice flapjacks:r


I'll be making hamburgers and sausages, Josie will make macaroni salad and nacho dip. We will also have watermelon and beer. If you want to bring something else you're more then welcome to. Only one thing I ask *NO PEANUTS PLEASE *my son has a peanut allergy. Mike you can bring flapjacks if you like but I find they don't taste very good barbequed and tend to fall through the grill!!! :r

I'm looking forward to herfing with all of you!! :tu

:ss


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

I'm looking forward to it. the weather is supposed to be good. Meeting some new friends, and getting re-acquainted with some old. :tu


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



stormin said:


> Unfortunately I can't make the herf on Saturday. I do however I have a few (a very few, so don't get too excited!) cigars that will make the herf. I'm thinking a little contest for the herf participants is in order. The winner will receive the cigars @ the herf from my agent. :tu


WOW Stormin that's very nice of you!! It's too bad you can't make it, I'm sure everyone including me would like to meet you!! Now will you come up with the contest or should we come up with one ourselves? :ss


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



DragonMan said:


> WOW Stormin that's very nice of you!! It's too bad you can't make it, I'm sure everyone including me would like to meet you!! Now will you come up with the contest or should we come up with one ourselves? :ss


Haha...scroll back up and read again! Magic editing!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Never mind you already answered my question!!:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

:rMike's eattin BBQ Shimes:r:r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

So, I picked up a prize for the herf (not cigars) and I want to have a contest while we are there!

There will be a "Big Ash" contest. Whoever's ash falls off last, wins the prize!

So prepare your smokes!!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

:r *A big ash contest!!!* :r

I hope I don't win!! :r:r

:ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

I liked your title better DMan!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Gail & I will be there, my brother and wife are a no.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

I have to work


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



DragonMan said:


> :r *A big ash contest!!!* :r
> 
> I hope I don't win!! :r:r
> 
> :ss


I was runner up in a best tan lines contest once.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



hockeydad said:


> I was runner up in a best tan lines contest once.


*NOOOOOO!!!* Hockeydad in a thong!!!! u My eyes...it burns!!!!!!!! :r:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



hockeydad said:


> I was runner up in a best tan lines contest once.


:r:r:r


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



hockeydad said:


> I was runner up in a best tan lines contest once.


Ok well you guys have a good time this weekend.

See Western Guys.....I warned you about those guys out East! :r :r

Have fun HERFing it up! And no more ASH talk!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



hockeydad said:


> I was runner up in a best tan lines contest once.


he lost to me :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Dang.....am I gonna regret this herf or what:r:r


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



DragonMan said:


> *NOOOOOO!!!* Hockeydad in a thong!!!! u My eyes...it burns!!!!!!!! :r:r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

this is getting out of hand :r


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Another thong photo.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

You guys are scaring me now.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

*There is now a dress code **NO THONGS!!!!*

I'll see you all tomorrow!!  :tu
:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



DragonMan said:


> *There is now a dress code **NO THONGS!!!!*
> 
> I'll see you all tomorrow!!  :tu
> :ss


Thank God for that, I was getting worried I might u


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



Old Sailor said:


> Thank God for that, I was getting worried I might u


You never tried my BBQ yet ...you still might!!!! :r :r
:ss


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Well, we met at Nick's(Dragonman). He showed lots of hospitality(with his wife, Josie).
Met Dave(Old Sailor), Jeff(RHNewfie), Corey(MGudgeon), Claudio(Stonato), Mike(Shaggy) and Nick. There were a couple of non CS herfers, Cosmo and Richard.

Here are Mike, Dave and Nick









Nick started out with a RP 1990 A. It took him over 2 hrs. He said it was at least 8ft long though.

















By the end of the herf we got into Nick's secret stash of aged Cubans as you can see there weren't many left after. They were special editions.









Thanks again all. It was awesome. Until next time.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

just got back in....was a great time...in all 9 smokers all just hangin out and havin a good time.

great to met some of the new guys and reaquaint with the "old" ones

thanks nick...u and josie did a great job puttin up with us all.

cant wait till august


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



hockeydad said:


> By the end of the herf we got into Nick's secret stash of aged Cubans as you can see there weren't many left after. They were special editions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that made me laugh hard!! Without looking too closely I was thinking those were Fonsecas, then it struck me :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Great group of guys to herf with.:tu


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

What a great time today guys!! Both Cosimo and I wish we could have stayed longer... , and yes our wives did put our nuts in a vice. Next time I'll just leave her MY credit card to go nuts on the strip. 
You are all class acts and it was great meeting all of you and your better halves. 
Thanks again Nick for hosting... you were very generous (I see from the pic that I missed the espresso, damn). :c


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Well, Gail and I made it home......We both had an awesome time. Nick and Josie where great hosts, but I think Josie did all the work :rand Nick nursed that cigar for about 3 1/2 hrs. Everytime you asked about it, it got longer. Was great meeting some new gorilla's, and seeing some of the other cool dudes. Again, Thanks everyone, especially Nick and Josie.:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

I could smell the smoke.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

mmmmmm, sausage and cigar smoke.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Nick's secret stash cigars even came with their own draw tool....a string:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

More pics


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Well I think we had a great herf today!! Saw some old friends and made some new ones. I had a great time and smoked my first Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 "A". It took me about 3 hours to finish but it was at least 10 inches long if not a foot!!! I would like to thank you all for your generosity and great company!! It was a pleasure having you all here and you are welcome back anytime!!

Here are some pictures of the herf:

Dave (Old Sailor), Jon (Hockeydad), Faith & Jeff (RHNewfie & his wife)

Corey (MrGudgeon), Cosimo, Claudio (Stonato~), Richard

Jon (Hockeydad), Mike (Shaggy), Me


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Dave and his wife Gail

Mike and his wife Pam

Jeff and his wife Faith

This is Cosimo's Arturo Fuente Short Story, one solid piece of ash!!

I can't wait for the "Southern Ontario Herf - III"!!! :tu


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

What a great afternoon that was guys. Thanks again to Nick and his wife for hosting, and everyone else there who made my first herf so memorable. Can't wait to do it again 'gents!


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



Old Sailor said:


> Nick's secret stash cigars even came with their own draw tool....a string:r:r


I see by one of Dave's pictures that is looks like the SOB's are planning on hitting someone else. That looks like a bit of Ammo!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



Headcrash said:


> I see by one of Dave's pictures that is looks like the SOB's are planning on hitting someone else. That looks like a bit of Ammo!


Now, would we do that


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



Old Sailor said:


> Now, would we do that


Yes. I can tell by the pictures that not only did you guys have a good time but I can tell you were plotting as well!

Never trust a S.O.B. :c :gn


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



Headcrash said:


> I see by one of Dave's pictures that is looks like the SOB's are planning on hitting *someone* else. That looks like a bit of Ammo!


just one?????:r

oh yea....and we didnt have the wide angle lens to get it all in


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



shaggy said:


> just one?????:r
> 
> oh yea....and we didnt have the wide angle lens to get it all in


Hmmm Well I guess it looks like multiple targets......DUCK!!!!! :gn:gn


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Hey guys! Finally got a chance to post!

Had a great time at the herf and can't wait until the next one! It was awesome to meet everyone.

My wife had a great time and when I asked her she said "all you boys and your cigars were sooo cute!!"

I have some pics that I will post soon! Cya at the next one!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Was finally nice ta meet ya Jeff, hope you can stay longer at the next one, it was great.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

I may be wrong but I thought I heard rumblings of a 3rd herf in August? You guys know anything about this?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

I heard the same rumour:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

i wonder who started that???
:r


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Looks like everyone had a great time. Sorry I couldnt make it down though. 
If theres a herf in August, I hope to make it down to that one. 
I like the wrapped cohibas there Nick. Those damn beetles will be in for a surprise when they chomp into one of those!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*

Finally got a chance to upload some pics!

A great time was had!!




























Then I got hurt... real bad!!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



RHNewfie said:


>


Thanks for posting this pic Jeff!!! That's about half of the 3 hour cigar!!! :tu 

:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



DragonMan said:


> Thanks for posting this pic Jeff!!! That's about half of the 3 hour cigar!!! :tu
> 
> :ss


:rya mean 3 ft. cigar


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Southern Ontario Herf - Part 2*



Old Sailor said:


> :rya mean 3 ft. cigar


Yeah! It was quite the smoke!!:ss


----------

